# An addiction



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I have not been on KP for quite a while..but while I was gone I have be extremely busy....these are just a few of the latest glass paintings that I have done....I have had to put the looms down for a while as my hands have not been real good...but I can still paint, I use soft bottles they are easy to hold....but the loom knitting will be started again soon, hands are feeling pretty good lately....


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Few more


----------



## groovy6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow! Your glass paintings are gorgeous. I absolutely love your silver birchs with all the beautiful colours, so beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous work!


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

More


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you groovy6 & lynnlassiter...I love doing this....the colours in the silver birch are gorgeous.....it is always a surprise to me when they dry as the colours change from wet to dry...So it can be hard to k ow if I am mixing the courts right until they have cured...


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

These are beautiful! Looks so much like stained glass


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic. What a talent you have.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Sharon....that is the best complement you could give me as that is the exact effect I am going for....faux stained glass at a fraction of the cost...


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful and very interesting. Are the designs drawn out and then painted on glass?


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Annweb....
So long as you have a pattern, some glass or strong plastic and time it is fun....
Who a I kidding...
It is an addiction ...
I buy knitting yarn and glass paint....


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Those are absolutely amazing, love them all. But my favourite is the Lady with the Lily.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Leigh....
A drawn pattern is placed under the glass, the outline is painted with a liquid lead paint, once that is dry you paint the different colours...
These are the outlines..
The snake is an original design by me..


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful glass painting.. I am impressed with your artistry. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Your Art Work is absolutely Beautiful


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are all stunning. It's a wonderful style of art and you are so talented. Thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful glass painting. Glad you were able to continuing doing something you love. Prayers for continued improvement of your hands


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How stunning are they? I have my eye on "The King".
Do you sell these at Salamanca Markets?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful and artistic!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are stunning. Love them all.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

You are extremely talented! Beautiful glass paintings!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wowza, no wonder we have not seen you for awhile! Awesome work, quite lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, those look wonderful! I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you...my girlfriend agreed with you..the lady with the Lily was her fave too, which is why it is now on her window...



jadancey said:


> Those are absolutely amazing, love them all. But my favourite is the Lady with the Lily.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey bettyirene...Thank you..no I don't sell them at Salamanca market..stall fees are huge...I sell them at a local market near my home once a month...but most of my sales come from Facebook or privately...I post them to people all over the world....So it is fun...I will show you the king again with some colour added...'.



bettyirene said:


> How stunning are they? I have my eye on "The King".
> Do you sell these at Salamanca Markets]
> 
> :?:


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments...I had forgotten how much of a boost you guys give my spirit...my hands are my hands...I have suffered with rheumatoid arthritis since I was 7 (i am now nearly 50), so it is getting progressively worse, but summer is the worse time of year for me as I retain so much fluid, my hands and joints swell up something fierce...but I cope...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the horse and little girl.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you ladies


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm amazed that you can do such beautiful work when you have trouble with your hands. Keep showing us what you are doing please. I love to see all the different talents people have apart from knitting.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jitz said:


> Well I have not been on KP for quite a while..but while I was gone I have be extremely busy....these are just a few of the latest glass paintings that I have done....I have had to put the looms down for a while as my hands have not been real good...but I can still paint, I use soft bottles they are easy to hold....but the loom knitting will be started again soon, hands are feeling pretty good lately....


Wow, those are beautiful works of art. What materials do you use to make them?

Wait a minute, maybe I do not want to know. That is all I need another craft


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful fun TO LOOK AT!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

All of your work is so beautiful, but I especially love the owl and the large windows you did for your friend - I'm sure they are treasured gifts!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jitz said:


> Hey bettyirene...Thank you..no I don't sell them at Salamanca market..stall fees are huge...I sell them at a local market near my home once a month...but most of my sales come from Facebook or privately...I post them to people all over the world....So it is fun...I will show you the king again with some colour added...'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely words...
I actually use Gallery Glass paints from Plaid in the US...So nice and easy to use and the colours really pop...



lovethelake said:


> Wow, those are beautiful works of art. What materials do you use to make them?
> 
> Wait a minute, maybe I do not want to know. That is all I need another craft


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

No you have not missed him....
He is only the outline yet..
I will be adding the colours needs in stages...
So I will post more photos once he is looking pretty...



bettyirene said:


> Where is the King with some added colour? Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow there all beautiful, you are really talented


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

What talent! Lovely to look at! The windows are so unique


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you ladies...


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

You are so clever and talented! I love them all except the spider. I hope your friends realise how lucky they are!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely delightful, you are very talented.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great talent you have. Those paintings are beautiful. Are they stained glass?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jitz said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments...I had forgotten how much of a boost you guys give my spirit...my hands are my hands...I have suffered with rheumatoid arthritis since I was 7 (i am now nearly 50), so it is getting progressively worse, but summer is the worse time of year for me as I retain so much fluid, my hands and joints swell up something fierce...but I cope...


I have had to stop knitting for that very reason. One evening of knitting gives me a week of painful hands. 5 minutes of knitting with rest periods between doesn't help a bit. My hands stay sore & swollen all the time and it's not worth the aggravation to do something that makes things worse.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing glass paintings.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful pictures


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all. You are very talented.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Beautiful glass painting love the owl, so clever


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jitz said:


> Thank you for all your lovely words...
> I actually use Gallery Glass paints from Plaid in the US...So nice and easy to use and the colours really pop...


I have a large window in my front room and I had thought I should do something like this along the top and the sides!! your work is very nice and this takes practice and you certainly have a lot of talent to make these look as nice as they do... I have seen some made by others that were not nearly as nice as these


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

BEAU-TI-FUL glass painting!! It's hard to pick a favorite. Keep up the good work!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Love the mermaid, she'd fit right into my bath with her "sister" mermaids. You sure had me fooled, I thought they were the "real" thing. :O) I see hours and hours of loving work. Keep it up.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Exceptional !


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My favorite is the silver birches. Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing you are an artist.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

You are truly a gifted artist...these are all so beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely addiction, I had not heard of glass painting but can tell you that yours are just awesome!!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! They look just like stained glass windows. I too love the birch trees, you are very talented.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

You are so talented... absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my you are amazing. I just love to see all the talented people on this sites work and would like to thank you for giving me the opportunity of looking at your fabulous work. What I would give to be so gifted. You say your hands are bad I have Rheumatoid Arthritis so I know how you feel. Thank you again and keep showing your work it has been a delight.      ---


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You are quite talented. I enjoyed looking at your glass paintings so much. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These are totally amazing. I, too, thought they were stained glass. They are so beautiful. I can easily see why you have become addicted.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful works of art!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful maybe a dumb question but can you wash them or not. so very pretty


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am truly in awe of your creations in paint and glass.
Congratulations on such beautiful art and talent.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

How lovely! I don't think I could pick a favorite.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely work! I just love that owl! I love them all! You are so artistic! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Outstanding work..xo WS


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words...no they are not stained glass, they are painted to look like stained glass...the fact that you asked is a great compliment...Thank you



dotcarp2000 said:


> What a great talent you have. Those paintings are beautiful. Are they stained glass?


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

You should try loom knitting...it is the only way I can knit....So easy, can get the same result and is fairly easy on the hands as you use a pick to do the knitting so the handle can be as big as you need to hold it....



dotcarp2000 said:


> I have had to stop knitting for that very reason. One evening of knitting gives me a week of painful hands. 5 minutes of knitting with rest periods between doesn't help a bit. My hands stay sore & swollen all the time and it's not worth the aggravation to do something that makes things worse.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

All of these compliments...Thanks......
I can always post her to you Bunbun as she is painted on acetate not glass..I have posted a few similar to other places...it does take hours but they are very pleasurable hours and the anticipation of the paint drying and changing colours can be intense...



Bunbun said:


> Love the mermaid, she'd fit right into my bath with her "sister" mermaids. You sure had me fooled, I thought they were the "real" thing. :O) I see hours and hours of loving work. Keep it up.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a dumb question at all...they are not washable but they can be cleaned with a fluff free damp cloth...



diana999 said:


> beautiful maybe a dumb question but can you wash them or not. so very pretty


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful!,! You are very talented. No, you are gifted!!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Fabulous work! I am partial to the horses and baker boy.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

No not gifted... the people who develop the original patterns to sell are the gifted ones...I just paint them...but thank you...


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are two pics which have had the background painted..once this dries more colours will be added


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I am soooooo interested in your "addiction" you have done some beautiful work. Silly question but are your supplies available at ACMoore? or Michaels? Thank you for the post of your beautiful work.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi...ummm I have never heard of those shops as I am in Australia...I use Plaid Gallery Glass paint...Thank you...it is an addiction..

[qruote=HARRINGTON]I am soooooo interested in your "addiction" you have done some beautiful work. Silly question but are your supplies available at ACMoore? or Michaels? Thank you for the post of your beautiful work.[/quote]


----------

